# Quizlet



## EMT91 (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone here used the online flashcard site "Quizlet" for studying for exams/quizzes/NREMT testing? I have a few of the sets from the site, which is free, and have found them helpful. If you have tried it, do you think it helps?
Do you have any sets you made that may help students here?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 6, 2012)

I know that a lot of teachers use quizlet and their students find it helpful.  I'm all for it.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used it for studying for tests.  The games are very helpful in learning the content.


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 7, 2012)

i studied cards i created on quizlet religiously while preparing for my flight paramedic exam... 

it was nice because you could synch most iphone flashcard apps direct from quizlet, enabling me to have them on the go..

my favorite flashcard app is flipcards (iphone)


----------



## wbalon (Jun 13, 2012)

I used it to study too. Mainly the drugs. I tried to make cards for every chapter but it just got too tedious. Check it out. My username is william94501


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like a very good program.


----------

